# Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350



## g3kz (7. September 2013)

*Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und habe ein Problem beim zocken.
Am Anfang geht es aber nach einer Weile geht mein PC einfach aus.
Das Gehäuse über dem Netzteil ist auch gut warm, heiß würde ich noch nicht sagen.


Hier meine HW:

FX 8350
16GB RAM(1600)
Gigabyte HD 7970 OC
Gigabyte GA-970 A-UD3
Samsung 250GB SSD 840 Evo

Netzteil habe ich mein altes(750W) genommen da ich dachte das reicht dafür locker.

12V1 = 20A
12V2 = 20A
12V3 = 20A
12V4 = 20A

650W für die 12V Leitung.


Hier meine vorherige HW:

Intel dual core E6850 3GHZ
8GB DDR2 RAM
Gigabyte Mainboard, genaue Bezeichnung kann ich wenns benötigt wird erst später geben.
AMD HD 5850
500GB Sata HDD

Ich weiß auch das diese HW nicht annähernd so viel Strom benötigt wie die neue, aber der neue PC geht ohne Probleme an und läuft auch ohne Probleme, wenn ich nicht zocke.

Habe im Moment nur Hitman Absolution zum zocken drauf und da geht mein PC nach ein paar Minuten einfach aus.


Kann das sein, dass es daran liegt das die 12V Leitung in 4 einzelne geteilt ist und daher die abstürze kommen?

Habe miene Grafikkarte über den normalen 6Pin Anschluss und über einen 8Pin (in Y-Form an 2 x 12V angeschlossen) Adapter angeschlossen. Dann lief der PC etwas länger beim zocken stürzte aber trotzdem ab.

Würde so ein Netzteil helfen?
http://www.alternate.de/Aerocool/Aer...oduct/883286/?

90A und 1080W auf der 12V Leitung.

Oder würde allgemein ein Netzteil helfen welches nur eine starke 12V Leitung(50A+) hat?
Bei Alternate hat jmd dieses Netzteil bewertet (die gleiche HW wie ich):
http://www.alternate.de/Thermaltake/...oduct/863860/?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Was für einen Saftspender hast du denn genau. Hast du deine CPU/Graka übertaktet? Wenn es was neues sein soll, würde ich eher zu diesen Geräten raten:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ein Marken-NT mit hoher Effizienz und diesen Wattzahlen reicht da sehr gut aus, da beim daddeln selbst mit deinem nicht gerade sparsamen Sys meist keine 400W benötigt werden

Gruß


----------



## g3kz (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

diese Saftschleuder habe ich ^^

Gaming-Netzteil ENERGON EPS-750W - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic

CPU und GPU nicht übertaktet.
Habe zwar die 7970 OC version gekauft, aber habe daran selber nichts übertaktet und habe es auch nicht vor.


Gruß


----------



## g3kz (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Das Netzteil pfeift auch merkwürdig beim Spielstart, hört aber nach einer Weile auf.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Netzteil überlastet ist.


----------



## Legacyy (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Ach du Schande 
Den China Böller würd ich gleich wegschmeißen, sonst machste dir noch den PC kaputt.

Die Vorschläge von Face sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Das Energon ist Crap. gleich wegwerfen.


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



g3kz schrieb:


> diese Saftschleuder habe ich ^^
> 
> Gaming-Netzteil ENERGON EPS-750W - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic
> 
> ...


Kauf dir einen anständigen Energieversorger. Am NT spart man nicht und diese hohen Wattversprechungen auf den Verpackungen/Aufklebern (wie bei dir) werden auch nicht immer gehalten Wenn das Geld knapp ist, jenes Teil wäre günstiger:


be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
aber um Welten besser als dein jetziges, allerdings würde ich gleich zu einem der E9-Modelle raten

Gruß


----------



## g3kz (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Ja ich weiß das es nicht das tollste ist :p

Aber von den Daten her sollte es doch passen.

Was ist mit dem "Thermaltake Berlin 630W"?
Thermaltake Berlin 630W, Netzteil


Gruß


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Thermaltake ist zwar besser als dein derzeitiges aber immernoch ziemlich _bescheiden_.
Kauf dir das beQuiet! E9 und werd glücklich


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



g3kz schrieb:


> Aber von den Daten her sollte es doch passen.
> 
> Was ist mit dem "Thermaltake Berlin 630W"?
> Thermaltake Berlin 630W, Netzteil
> ...


Glaub doch nicht immer alles Kauf was gescheites und wer sich was billiges gönnt, zahlt in dem Fall 2x An der CPU/GPU hast du auch nicht gespart, also fang damit bitte nicht am wichtigsten Teil im Rechner an...

Gruß


----------



## g3kz (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Hmmm ja ok 

Chinaware halt.
Ne um Geldknappheit gehts nicht, hatte das NT halt noch 

Dieses NT hatte ich mir schon angeguckt, aber denke mal man muss es nicht übertreiben.
Aerocool Strike-X 1100W, Netzteil


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



g3kz schrieb:


> Aber von den Daten her sollte es doch passen.



Nein, da dein Netzteil nicht das leistet, was drauf steht.



g3kz schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem "Thermaltake Berlin 630W"?
> Thermaltake Berlin 630W, Netzteil



Ist auch Crap.

Du hast Empfehlungen und kommt mal von den 600 Watt runter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



g3kz schrieb:


> Netzteil habe ich mein altes(750W) genommen da ich dachte das reicht dafür locker.


 Definiere das bitte vernünftig!

Weil mit 'altes 750W Netzteil' und 4 +12V Leitungen kann niemand was anfangen. Davon gab es vor einiger Zeit duzende verschiedene Modelle. Ohne das ganze zu kennen, können wir hierzu nix sagen.

Also sag erst mal, was für ein Netzteil du hast.


PS: für einen Rechner mit nur EINER GPU und EINER CPU solltest du *maximal* ein 550W Netzteil nehmen!!

€dit:


g3kz schrieb:


> diese Saftschleuder habe ich ^^
> 
> Gaming-Netzteil ENERGON EPS-750W - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Netzteile - Pollin Electronic


OK; kein Wunder. Weil das ist einfach völlig überlabelt und die Angaben aufm Aufkleber stimmen vorn und hinten nicht.


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



g3kz schrieb:


> Hmmm ja ok
> 
> Chinaware halt.
> Ne um Geldknappheit gehts nicht, hatte das NT halt noch
> ...


Was willst du mit dem 1100W-Trafo, die ganze Nachbarschaft versorgen... Komm mal von deinem: "nur bigger ist better" runter! Wenn du *sehr* ruhig schlafen willst, dann nimm das hier:


be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das beste Gerät, was du für Geld kaufen kannst

Gruß


----------



## poiu (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

eragon nenn 350-400W NT mit 750W sticker  Bitte bei Gelegenheit entsorgen

Für das System genügt ein vernünftiges 500W NT mit dicke luft zum Overclocken 

Nenne mal dein Buget


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Er hat doch schon 3 Gute NTs gepostet bekommen


----------



## froschline (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Meine Empfehlung CobaNitrox Nobility 900W CN-900 NS


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



froschline schrieb:


> Mein Empfehlung CobaNitrox Nobility 900W CN-900 NS


 
Sag mal, was soll der Unsinn?! WARUM postest du hier irgendein random Netzteil, was überhaupt nicht zu dem Rechner, um den es hier geht, passt?!

WAS soll das?? Nur um 'nen Post zu schinden?


----------



## Legacyy (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



froschline schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung CobaNitrox Nobility 900W CN-900 NS





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss einfach mal sein....


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



froschline schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung CobaNitrox Nobility 900W CN-900 NS


 
Ein super Netzteil. 
Ich habe mir die Familienpackung gekauft, da sind dann vier Stück drin, denn an kritischen Tagen brauche ich schon mal zwei auf einmal.


----------



## poiu (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



froschline schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung CobaNitrox Nobility 900W CN-900 NS



da sieht man es wieder der Adel ist ziemlich verarmt 

@R4Z0R1911

soll er sich mal melden was er ausgeben will und was wichtig ist, abnehmbare kabel usw.


----------



## Esinger (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

coba nitrox ist genauso wie eragon von intertech dreck beides super knallfrösche die knallen am silvester richtig gut wer braucht da schon raketen wenn man gute knallernetzteile hat
also nimm das eragon mit passiver pfc und trample mal drauf und danach steck das stromkabel rein und es wird gut riechen .grins war nicht ernst gemeint. nicht machen


----------



## Frontline25 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

ja, so wie ich das hier Durchlese hab ich mit meinem 600 watt netzteil ... Etwas übertrieben 
.... Froschline hör auf meinen namen zu belustigen


----------



## g3kz (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

um die 100€ habe ich geplant, das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hört sich ganz gut an und die 20€ sind auch egal wenns dann läuft 


Danke für die schnellen Antworten aufjedenfall und sorry das ich lange nicht geantwortet habe da ich auf Arbeit bin.

Werde dann berichten ob alles läuft.

Danke nochmals und Gruß


----------



## Esinger (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ist eine sehr gute wahl die du ausgesucht hast dann viel spass mit dem neuen nt


----------



## Legacyy (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Das DPP 550W ist ne sehr gute Wahl


----------



## poiu (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

mit dem P10 machst du nicht viel falsch, eines der besten NTs am Markt 

aktuell gibt es Sonderangebot bei Cougar 

Cougar GX600 v2 G600 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

das GX ist fast so gut wie das P10 und für unter 90€ zu haben, aktuell mein Preis/Leistungs Tipp 

Weitere Alternativen wäre das E9 mit 500W oder wenn es günstiger sein soll mit abnehmbaren Kabeln ein L8 530W

sonst
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual


----------



## g3kz (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Macht es mir doch nicht so schwer 

Also ich werde mir entweder das

Cougar GX600 v2 G600 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder das

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bestellen.

Nächste Woche gibts dann nochmal ein Update von mir wie es aussieht.


Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Esinger (7. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

das cougar gx600 habe ich selber im meinem pc drinne 
ich kann mich nicht beklagen über das nt
das cougar gold nt versorgt meinen pc top

amd x6 1055 sockel am3
gigabyte am3+ board
8gb ddr3 
ati 6850 mit 1gb von his
eine pcix tv karte
eine usb3 pcix karte
eine 500gb ssd 840 basic
eine 3tb seagate hdd
dvd brenner + blue ray brenner
3 case lüfter
zig usb gärete


----------



## froschline (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Warum sollte das be quiet Dark Power P10 550W besser sein als das Coba Nitrox von intertech ?.

Für alle die es noch nicht Wissen Welche Firma steckt hinter be quiet nämlich Listan die Ihre erste Außenstelle in Taiwan eröffnet hat. Ein wesentlicher Teil der Lieferanten hat dort ihre *Produktionsstätten *um eine Präsenz vor Ort sicherzustellen. 

Technic 3D hat das Coba Nitrox CN-900 NS 85+ getestet und ausgezeichnet hier mal das Fazit

*Mit dem CN-900 NS 85+ legt die Coba Nitrox Nobility Serie einen geglückten Start hin. Zu einem günstigen **Preis bekommt man hier ein Netzteil das keine Wünsche offen lässt. Neben einem modularen Kabelmanagement, leisem Lüfter, ordentlicher Verarbeitung und 80 PLUS Silber Zertifizierung, zeigt sich unser Testexemplar zudem auch besonders überlast-freudig. Hier konnten wir über die 900 Watt hinaus bis zu 36 Prozent mehr Leistung messen! *

*Zu einem Preis  **kommen preisbewusste Anwender sicherlich nicht um einen Blick auf die Nobility Serie von Coba Nitrox herum!.* 


Ich habe dieses Netzteil selber in Rechner bin begeistert es ist sehr leise, sehr günstig "für ein 900 Watt Netzteil" und hat sogar mehr Leistungsplatz nach oben usw.


----------



## Adi1 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Nun, das Coba NT wird von CWT zusammengeschustert, also nicht so berauschend die Technik.


----------



## poiu (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



> Prozessor: FX 8350
> 
> Mainboard: Asus Grosshair V Formula
> 
> ...



du hast für denn PC ein 900W NT, wieviele HD6950 willst du denn noch einbauen oder die CPU auf 9Ghz Clocken?



> Hier konnten wir über die 900 Watt hinaus bis zu 36 Prozent mehr Leistung messen!



schön das die Schutzschaltungen bei überlast so spät greifen, oder warte nein das ist misst. 

bis auf die hübsche Verpackung kann ich dem teil nichts abgewinnen und in dem Test gibt es nicht mal Bilder zu der verwendeten Elektronik, die man wohl nicht an die Große Glocke hängen will (die sind wohl von Solytech).


PS.



> Für alle die es noch nicht Wissen Welche Firma steckt hinter be quiet nämlich Listan die Ihre erste Außenstelle in Taiwan eröffnet hat. Ein wesentlicher Teil der Lieferanten hat dort ihre Produktionsstätten um eine Präsenz vor Ort sicherzustellen.



was du uns damit sagen möchtest erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, wenn es darum geht das in Asien gefertigt wird dann ist das kein Geheimnis.


----------



## froschline (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Es sollten bis Ende des Jahres zwei GIGABYTE GV-R797TO-3GD OC GHz Edition rein. Genau das wollte ich damit sagen *Asien gefertigt.*


----------



## poiu (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Da hätte trotzdem ein gutes 600W NT gereicht.

Uns sind auch die fertiger bekannt und diejenigen bei dehnen Inter-tech genre bauen lässt sind nicht grade für Qualität bekannt, bestes beispiel ist das SL700 das bei der c´t erbärmlich durchgefallen ist, oder die ganzen Combat Power die schlicht überlabelt sind. Die Coba Nitrox waren mal so um 2008 ganz brauchbar, das war es dann auch.

Übrigens ist Inter-tech nicht grade darauf erpicht Testmuster zur Verfügung zu stellen, aber wundern tut mich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## facehugger (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



froschline schrieb:


> Warum sollte das be quiet Dark Power P10 550W besser sein als das Coba Nitrox von intertech ?.
> 
> Für alle die es noch nicht Wissen Welche Firma steckt hinter be quiet nämlich Listan die Ihre erste Außenstelle in Taiwan eröffnet hat. Ein wesentlicher Teil der Lieferanten hat dort ihre *Produktionsstätten *um eine Präsenz vor Ort sicherzustellen.
> 
> ...


Davon mal abgesehn, das der TE keinen 900W-Saftspender braucht... Das P10 ist deswegen besser, weil es den leiseren Lüfter besitzt, nochmal effizienter über den gesamten Lastbereich arbeitet, die längere Garantie bietet (5! statt 3 Jahre) und die aktuellere Technik am Start hat. Zudem steht es in Tests regelmäßig ganz weit oben auf dem Treppchen. 

Noch Fragen...

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



froschline schrieb:


> Warum sollte das be quiet Dark Power P10 550W besser sein als das Coba Nitrox von intertech ?.


Weil FSP ein ziemlich guter Fertiger ist und Solytech ein ziemlicher Mistfertiger ist.




froschline schrieb:


> Für alle die es noch nicht Wissen Welche Firma steckt hinter be quiet nämlich Listan die Ihre erste Außenstelle in Taiwan eröffnet hat. Ein wesentlicher Teil der Lieferanten hat dort ihre *Produktionsstätten *um eine Präsenz vor Ort sicherzustellen.


Ach, echt? Auch schon gemerkt?! 
Das Taiwan Office gibts aber schon JAHRE. Ist also nix neues...



froschline schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Netzteil selber in Rechner bin begeistert es ist sehr leise, sehr günstig "für ein 900 Watt Netzteil" und hat sogar mehr Leistungsplatz nach oben usw.


Richtig und weil du das Netzteil hast, ist es das beste und tollste wo gibt. Auch wenns von einem eher miesen Hersteller gefertigt wird, die Caps auch nicht gerade berauschend und der Lüfter ein einfaches Sleeve Beraing hat...

Dazu empfiehlst du noch ein Netzteil, das mal eben so um 100% zu groß ist. Aber warum du ein 900W Netzteil für ein Single GPU/CPU System empfiehls,t hast du ja auch noch nicht begründet.



poiu schrieb:


> bis auf die hübsche Verpackung kann ich dem teil nichts abgewinnen und in dem Test gibt es nicht mal Bilder zu der verwendeten Elektronik, die man wohl nicht an die Große Glocke hängen will (die sind wohl von Solytech).


 hier gibts 'nen Test von Philip, mit Bilder, an der Chroma.
Allerdings nur vom 700W Modell. 

Caps sind irgendwelche unbekannten Modelle...


----------



## Legacyy (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



froschline schrieb:


> Technic 3D hat das Coba Nitrox CN-900 NS 85+ getestet und ausgezeichnet hier mal das Fazit


 Technic 3D macht schöne Werbeflyer... aber gute Tests sind das net


----------



## poiu (8. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hier gibts 'nen Test von Philip, mit Bilder, an der Chroma.
> Allerdings nur vom 700W Modell.
> 
> Caps sind irgendwelche unbekannten Modelle...



Der Test ist mir entgangen, aber wie vermutet 08/15 da war das Nitrox 2008 im vergleich deutlich besser, caps kommen mir bekannt vor, irgendwo die billigen teile schonmal gesehen


----------



## g3kz (11. September 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt das cougar gx600 in meinem pc und alles läuft super.
Das nt ist nach 2 stunden zocken bissl warm, aber nicht so doll wie das vorherige im Normalbetrieb nach dem start 

Danke für die gute Beratung. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Ist das Netzteil leise? Auch bei starker Belastung?


----------



## g3kz (12. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Ja das ist auch da noch leise. Höre nur die Lüfter meiner graka.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2013)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD HD 7970 OC + AMD FX 8350*

Dann ist ja alles super.


----------

